# Upload photos



## bookit1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Can you help me to publish photos. Every time I upload, it says it is too big, but its just a usual camera. Thanks


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Join a image hosting site like Photobucket http://photobucket.com/

Download your photos onto that.....then copy and paste the IMG code from each photo on there into your forum post.

It will all make sense when you go onto Photobucket :wink:

Hope that helps.

Saj


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Best to open a photobucket account, the upload the pics, copy "img code" and post on here

JAGU


----------



## bookit1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Easy when you know how. Posted pics on Mk2 Show And Shine heading Java Green.


----------

